
McFly – Affordable City Flights – Blockchain marketplace for urban air taxi - basicplus2
https://mcfly.aero/
======
digitalresearch
Hello! I'm a lead community manager at McFly.aero, thank you for the post.
Glad to answer your questions if there are any.

Cheers, Nik Bezhko

